# Surprising Math



## lumbering on (Jul 27, 2013)

I just did some rough calculations.

At the going rate of $200 per cord:

My 12 free cords saved me $2400.

And it cost me $4000 in oil last year to heat the house.

If the 12 cords last me 3 years, that's up to $12,000 in oil savings.

For a total savings of $15,000.

I have near $15,000 sitting in my yard right now. 



Anyone else add up their savings?


----------



## StuckInTheMuck (Jul 27, 2013)

I don't understand the math.. How does 12k turn into 15k?  You can't add the 12k to the 2.4k and come up with your total savings.  Looks like you're just saving 12k.. That is of course if you didn't have any expense to process your firewood and don't burn a drop of oil.  I would think that your savings (at current heating oil prices) would be more like 10-11k.  Still not bad.  Depending on the efficiencies of your boiler and wood stove as well as the price of oil, each cord of wood would be worth about $500-600 in savings (at current heating oil prices).  Just some bar napkin math..


----------



## Coal Reaper (Jul 27, 2013)

Total savings=oil savings - wood cost=$9600. I think you both were at the bar too late!


----------



## pyroholic (Jul 27, 2013)

Wood was free,  I'm sticking with 10-11K on my bar napkin.


----------



## ScotO (Jul 27, 2013)

what if you get "paid" to gather your firewood?   Adds a whole other factor to the equation, eh?


----------



## fespo (Jul 27, 2013)

Even free wood cost you $$$$$$$$$$$.  Gas, oil, saws, etc... I get my delivered to my dad house for free, then I have to cut it and split it, then truck it my house, then stack it.  What does your free time cost you? Yes wood does save you money, yet it  still cost. This is on my kitchen napkin.


----------



## StuckInTheMuck (Jul 27, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> what if you get "paid" to gather your firewood?  Adds a whole other factor to the equation, eh?


 

Nope.. Inevitably, you end up surrendering any extra cash at your local watering hole. And then of course you're in the hole for whatever hangover recovery remedy you self prescribe...   It all works out in the end.


----------



## ScotO (Jul 27, 2013)

StuckInTheMuck said:


> Nope.. Inevitably, you end up surrendering any extra cash at your local watering hole. And then of course you're in the hole for whatever hangover recovery remedy you self prescribe...  It all works out in the end.


Dammit you got a point......let me write that on my napkin here at the bar.....


----------



## StuckInTheMuck (Jul 27, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Dammit you got a point......let me write that on my napkin here at the bar.....


 

それは日本では午後9時ですので、あなたは私よりも良い人です。


----------



## ScotO (Jul 27, 2013)

StuckInTheMuck said:


> それは日本では午後9時ですので、あなたは私よりも良い人です。


----------



## StuckInTheMuck (Jul 27, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


>


 

http://translate.google.com/?tl=ja#auto/en/


----------



## bmblank (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm still thinking $200/cord is crazy.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 27, 2013)

I figure each cord of wood saves me $700 in oil.  This is based on actual tracking of wood and oil usage.  I get my wood for "free", and before anyone points out fuel and equipment costs, realize that this is saving me the cost of a gym membership and that I enjoy collecting and processing the wood!

I have two 3.0 cu.ft. Stoves, so I could rip thru 6-8 cords per year, but I've only budgeted stacking space for three years at 5.5 cords per year.  We'll see how that works out...


----------



## lumbering on (Jul 27, 2013)

To buy a cord here, the going rate is $200.  So if I got 12 cords for free, that's $2400 I didn't have to spend.

And if the 12 cords last 3 years, and I don't burn any oil for 3 years, that's $12,000 I didn't have to spend.

So $12,000 in oil savings. Also, $2400 I didn't have to spend on wood to replace the oil.  $14,500.

But I'll give you that I might burn $1,000 worth of oil per year.  So I'll adjust down to $3,000 per year X 3 years=$9,000 plus the wood savings of $2400.

Either way that's over $10,000 sitting there. 

And I don't use a chain saw, I pick up all wood on my way home from work, so minimum gas money spent, and I do this for exercise each night, so I'm also saving in gym membership and no wasted free time. 

I'll even throw in the cost of medical bills when I reverse my type II diabetes and cholesterol issues from daily exercise. 

Of course the savings may be offset from the fines from the village for having a hoarders wood dump on my front lawn and of course the divorce attorney and child support if I don't get my habit under control...


----------



## Jacktheknife (Jul 27, 2013)

Fuel, oil mix, bar oil, chain sharpening supplies/costs, chains, bars, saws, saw cases, work gloves, hearing protection, eye protection, leg protection, work clothes, truck fuel, truck insurance, truck registration, trailer registration, building materials for things like saw bucks, stock racks, ramps, or row covers, splitting maul, wedges, sledge hammer, gas powered splitter, splitter glass, ash vac, wood stove, chimney and stovepipe, chimney and stove pipe accessories, chimney brush, glass cleaner, lighter or matches, creosote powders and bricks.

Have you or will you purchase any of the above? The all count against your savings. I am sure I missed quote a bit.


----------



## lumbering on (Jul 27, 2013)

Jacktheknife said:


> Have you or will you purchase any of the above? The all count against your savings. I am sure I missed quote a bit.


 
Stove's a one time expense (or 2 time expense in my case).  But I think I'm still ahead.


----------



## Jacktheknife (Jul 27, 2013)

lumbering on said:


> Stove's a one time expense (or 2 time expense in my case).  But I think I'm still ahead.



Yep, but you have to recoup the cost before you can start counting savings,

Ash bucket, outdoor ash can, coal saver, kettle humidifier, fire extinguisher, emergency chimney fire chemicals, fire brick, wall brick, hearth stones, "Woodcutter Parking Only" sign.


----------



## lumbering on (Jul 27, 2013)

Jacktheknife said:


> Yep, but you have to recoup the cost before you can start counting savings,
> 
> Ash bucket, outdoor ash can, coal saver, kettle humidifier, fire extinguisher, emergency chimney fire chemicals, fire brick, wall brick, hearth stones, "Woodcutter Parking Only" sign.


 
Veterinary bills for pet beaver...


----------



## Jacktheknife (Jul 27, 2013)

lumbering on said:


> Veterinary bills for pet beaver...


You only have to count that if you wouldn't have the pet beaver if you were't burning wood, or if it is the direct result of wood cutting. Did you drop a tree on your beaver?


----------



## lumbering on (Jul 27, 2013)

Jacktheknife said:


> You only have to count that if you wouldn't have the pet beaver if you were't burning wood, or if it is the direct result of wood cutting. Did you drop a tree on your beaver?


 
The beaver does all the tree felling around here. 

Actually he's been spending too much time on hearth.com recently to get any real work done.

I think he's responsible for the fuzzy math above.


----------



## Jacktheknife (Jul 27, 2013)

lumbering on said:


> The beaver does all the tree felling around here.
> 
> Actually he's been spending too much time on hearth.com recently to get any real work done.
> 
> ...



Looks like you might have to add PC water damage to the list.


----------



## PapaDave (Jul 27, 2013)

It works for some and less so for others. Very hard to compare apples to 2x4's. Too many variables.
Oh man, I didn't even think about the sign. Puts me way over the top. I should stop burning.
Dang it.


----------



## PapaDave (Jul 27, 2013)

Jacktheknife said:


> Yep, but you have to recoup the cost before you can start counting savings,


No need to recoup the cost in a year, or even 3. Most stoves should last 20 years or more.


----------



## Gark (Jul 27, 2013)

Shoot, folks - my wife says that we save "maybe a couple hundred bucks" on propane after figuring gas, oil, time, etc. Her degree is in theater, not in math. So I tend to ignore and disagree with her calculations about savings. She is amazingly smart and accurate about most other subjects though. I figure we save, oh, about a million per year. I failed math in school miserably.


----------



## PapaDave (Jul 27, 2013)

Gark said:


> I figure we save, oh, about a million per year.


Pretty much the same here.


----------



## Jacktheknife (Jul 27, 2013)

PapaDave said:


> Pretty much the same here.



With the way alliant charges, that pretty close to what i jotted down on my lobster bib.


----------



## rideau (Jul 27, 2013)

lumbering on said:


> To buy a cord here, the going rate is $200. So if I got 12 cords for free, that's $2400 I didn't have to spend.
> 
> And if the 12 cords last 3 years, and I don't burn any oil for 3 years, that's $12,000 I didn't have to spend.
> 
> ...


 
------
You would have spent $4000 on oil.  No matter how much you reduce your cost by using an alternative energy form, you cannot reduce your savings beyond your cost to heat with oil -  $4000 per year (or more if the cost of oil goes up, of course).  What you can do is reduce your cost from burning with wood (using your math which does not account for any ancillary or capital costs) from $800 per year to zero, thus changing your savings from $3200 per year to $4000 per year.


----------



## rideau (Jul 27, 2013)

Joful said:


> I figure each cord of wood saves me $700 in oil. This is based on actual tracking of wood and oil usage. I get my wood for "free", and before anyone points out fuel and equipment costs, realize that this is saving me the cost of a gym membership and that I enjoy collecting and processing the wood!
> 
> I have two 3.0 cu.ft. Stoves, so I could rip thru 6-8 cords per year, but I've only budgeted stacking space for three years at 5.5 cords per year. We'll see how that works out...


 
---

Interesting to me that this is your experience in real life.  I switched from electric to wood.  Have done the math many times.  I have found that straight BTU comparison just isn't valid in my home.  In real life, I use many fewer BTUs burning with wood to keep my home comfortably warm, that I use heating with electric.  So, my savings are significantly greater than multiplying cords burned by cost per cord compared to same number of BTUs produced by electricity. 

Oil may well correlate more equably. 

I pay for a new stove in one season with energy savings.  And I'm a lot more comfortable.  And I love the stove.  And even enjoy most of the wood gathering process.  Now if I could just get rid of the ticks in the woods....

By the way, a spray of 1/2 white vinegar and 1/2 water on myself and on my dog have kept him tick free and me with one attached tick so far this season.  I have been careful, not so much the dog.


----------



## Applesister (Jul 27, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> what if you get "paid" to gather your firewood?   Adds a whole other factor to the equation, eh?


Yeah...go one further and write off all your overhead as a business expense.  But save your bar napkins...just in case.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 27, 2013)

rideau said:


> ---
> 
> Interesting to me that this is your experience in real life.  I switched from electric to wood.  Have done the math many times.  I have found that straight BTU comparison just isn't valid in my home.  In real life, I use many fewer BTUs burning with wood to keep my home comfortably warm, that I use heating with electric.  So, my savings are significantly greater than multiplying cords burned by cost per cord compared to same number of BTUs produced by electricity.
> 
> Oil may well correlate more equably.



Probably not!  I was not using BTU's but actual cords burned and dollars reduction in oil usage per heating degree days.  I was not accurate in my statement though.  Looking back, I used about 4.3 cords, and saved $2800 in oil (scaled to normalize degree days to average year), so I figure $651 per cord.

One big problem with trying to calculate on BTUs is that most people don't keep their oil furnace going all night to keep the house above 70F, but this is pretty standard behavior when heating with wood.


----------



## JP11 (Jul 27, 2013)

Joful said:


> One big problem with trying to calculate on BTUs is that most people don't keep their oil furnace going all night to keep the house above 70F, but this is pretty standard behavior when heating with wood.


 
I put an hour meter on the oil boiler for a year before I installed the wood boiler.

I KNOW I saved a lot of money.  I also know that I decided that 70 degrees in the basement with the radiant floor nice and toasty was MUCH nicer than 66 the year prior on oil.

JP


----------



## bogydave (Jul 27, 2013)

You forgot to add in the the wood is "Tax Free"
Even more savings.

The "Priceless " things :
Add in the "fun" element. & it gets better yet.
Getting to buy some new toys (tools) now & then (another benefit)
The good feeling you get when you look at the nice big stacks of wood. (that's gotta count for something )

 

A cord of birch here is $250.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 27, 2013)

I saved enough last year to buy a six pack.


----------



## NortheastAl (Jul 27, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> I saved enough last year to buy a six pack.


An honest man.


----------



## NortheastAl (Jul 27, 2013)

Just figured out I spent $3400 in napkins...


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 27, 2013)

The only way you will save money burning wood is to spend whatever it costs to have it cut split and stacked in your driveway.


----------



## StuckInTheMuck (Jul 27, 2013)

NortheastAl said:


> Just figured out I spent $3400 in napkins...


 

Uhhhhhhh, I don't understand how much $3400 in napkins is.. Is there a conversion to face cords?  How many BTU's are in a face cord of napkins?  So you really didn't "spend" $3400 on napkins as long as you run them through the Endeavor.


----------



## rdust (Jul 27, 2013)

StuckInTheMuck said:


> Uhhhhhhh, I don't understand how much $3400 in napkins is.. Is there a conversion to face cords? How many BTU's are in a face cord of napkins? So you really didn't "spend" $3400 on napkins as long as you run them through the Endeavor.


 
What is this face cord you speak of?


----------



## rdust (Jul 27, 2013)

After my second winter here and spending 4K on Propain I started heating with wood. I've bought saws, a trailer, a diesel truck, oil, gas, two stoves, a splitter, had to install a liner in the chimney even had back surgery in 2011! I don't think I've saved a dime heating with wood but it's been a lot more fun than watching the Pain man pull up and fill the tank.  I enjoy almost every aspect of this hobby, I really dislike stacking wood though. 

All joking aside I do save money, I don't really look at that aspect of it anymore.


----------



## HDRock (Jul 27, 2013)

rdust said:


> I really dislike stacking wood though.


I don't like it much ether


----------



## Augie (Jul 27, 2013)

So my Stove and Class A pipe was 3250, but I did some work for a buddy who owns a stove shop to trade for the stove, but I would have dont the favor for him anyway so Stove cost was $0.00, Chain saw and Maul came from Dads old stuff $0.00, Dropping my Gym Membership saves $60.00/month($720.00 first year), I scrounge wood $0.00, Gas for transportation and the saw maybe $200.00. I have natural gas and usually spend abut $175.00 per month keeping the house warm in the winter($1050.00) So My first year savings are $1770.00. I Have about 2 years wood on hand so Im guessing $200 per year in variable cost, so I think ill be saving around $1500.00/year

This isn't the real story though. I am staying in shape, House is warmer than usual, dog like the fire and being in the woods/outside when Im processing/cutting. I enjoy it, keeps me in a good mood, helping the environment a little bit, Id say that is hard to put a true price on.

My happiness is worth Millions of dollars.


----------



## HDRock (Jul 27, 2013)

I don't think I saved any $$ starting out last year, BUT, I was a lot warmer, Before burning wood ,If I had kept the thermostat at 78 ,It would cost a lot more for gas.
I will be saving quite a bit this winter though, and will be nice n toasty


----------



## KaptJaq (Jul 27, 2013)

Pre-stove my house used between 800 and 1,000 gallons of oil. Current delivered price is about $3.75/gallon. Last 2 years we have used just about 200 gallons for DHW. That is a savings of about 600 gallons/year. All my wood is scrounged so the cost is my time, labor, tools, & gas. Since I spent time processing the wood I did not have time for the gym (or the need for it either) so I can add the membership fees to my savings. That makes the 4-5 cords of wood we burn each season worth about $2,500 (the price of the oil we don't burn) or $500/cord. I figure it takes me about 5 or 6 hours to scrounge, split, and stack a cord so I am earning about $100/hr while I am processing the wood.

I don't know if you guys believe the above numbers but the wife does. She leaves me alone while I am out working on the wood pile and does not remind me about the "honey-do" list. She also appreciates that working on the wood pile works off the adult beverages I enjoy in front of the stove.

KaptJaq


----------



## teutonicking (Jul 27, 2013)

lumbering on said:


> I just did some rough calculations.
> 
> At the going rate of $200 per cord:
> 
> ...


 
Hydraulic wood splitter:  $950
Progress Hybrid Stove:  $2400
Stihl Chainsaw:               $550

Turning my least favorite season into my most favorite season of the year:  Priceless


----------



## Ashful (Jul 27, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> I saved enough last year to buy a six pack.


 

What he's not telling you is he meant a six pack of Stihl saws.


----------



## pyroholic (Jul 27, 2013)

teutonicking said:


> Hydraulic wood splitter: $950
> Progress Hybrid Stove: $2400
> Stihl Chainsaw: $550
> 
> Turning my least favorite season into my most favorite season of the year: Priceless


 


Oh man...  That pretty much says it all!


----------



## Jacktheknife (Jul 27, 2013)

Joful said:


> What he's not telling you is he meant a six pack of Stihl saws.



I have bought a six pack of the 2 cycle oil, but not saws. Since I brought it up and this is a thread about saving money, does anyone know where I can get the gallon jugs of the stihl 2 cycle oil so I can refill my singles?


----------



## Ashful (Jul 27, 2013)

Jacktheknife said:


> ... does anyone know where I can get the gallon jugs of the stihl 2 cycle oil so I can refill my singles?


 

Gallon of 2-stroke oil? How much sawing you doin', man? Member smokinj buys his 2-stroke in gallons, and I imagine he'll tell you any pro saw shop carries it in gallons, but... damn!


----------



## Jacktheknife (Jul 27, 2013)

Joful said:


> Gallon of 2-stroke oil? How much sawing you doin', man? Member smokinj buys his 2-stroke in gallons, and I imagine he'll tell you any pro saw shop carries it in gallons, but... damn!



I just like buying in bulk. Got 80 lbs of flour in the basement. I like the convenience of the small bottles, but price of the larger jugs should be cost effective. But my two most local dealers don't carry it.


----------



## osagebow (Jul 27, 2013)

I figure each cord saves me about $150 in electricity, for now. Sure that's going up. 

I figured the Beav would be an Apple kinda guy.


----------



## HDRock (Jul 28, 2013)

teutonicking said:


> Hydraulic wood splitter: $950
> Progress Hybrid Stove: $2400
> Stihl Chainsaw: $550
> 
> Turning my least favorite season into my most favorite season of the year: Priceless


Wood stove, came with the house
Electric Splitter , $350
3 Chainsaws , 2 used, 1 a referb , $530
My sentiments ,  Turning my least favorite season into a much better season of the year: Priceless


----------



## Paulywalnut (Jul 28, 2013)

Jacktheknife said:


> Fuel, oil mix, bar oil, chain sharpening supplies/costs, chains, bars, saws, saw cases, work gloves, hearing protection, eye protection, leg protection, work clothes, truck fuel, truck insurance, truck registration, trailer registration, building materials for things like saw bucks, stock racks, ramps, or row covers, splitting maul, wedges, sledge hammer, gas powered splitter, splitter glass, ash vac, wood stove, chimney and stovepipe, chimney and stove pipe accessories, chimney brush, glass cleaner, lighter or matches, creosote powders and bricks.
> 
> Have you or will you purchase any of the above? The all count against your savings. I am sure I missed quote a bit.


No wonder wood is 200.00 a cord. Looking at all that my wood is 1000.00 a cord. I better keep all of mine.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Jul 28, 2013)

lumbering on said:


> Veterinary bills for pet beaver...


And a hefty dentist bill.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Jul 28, 2013)

You can add a great work out processing firewood. Cancel that gym membership


----------



## Wood Duck (Jul 28, 2013)

When you're figuring out how much you save, you can't count both the savings from not purchasing wood and the savings from not purchasing oil. Wood is substituting for oil. You would buy either wood or oil, but not both, or not enough of each for the whole winter. If a full winter's heat takes three cords of wood and $1000 worth of oil, then you saved $600 on wood and $3000 on oil, for a savings of $3,600 per year. If you ask how much the 12 cords of wood in the back yard is worth, I'd say it is worth the going price of $200 per cord, not the $10,000 it can save you on oil.

You are saving a bunch of money, but your calculations are biased in favor wood burning.

I think $200 per cord is a reasonable price for wood around here, but I don't check wood prices very often because I don't buy any wood.


----------



## NortheastAl (Jul 28, 2013)

Considering the price of fuel oil was around $3.85 a gallon last year, and a cord of kiln dried wood was $250, oil is more than double the price of wood. You are ahead of the game with wood, and get to have a house that is 5-8° warmer all winter.


----------



## HDRock (Jul 28, 2013)

NortheastAl said:


> kiln dried wood


Kiln dried wood, is very high end $$


----------



## Augie (Jul 28, 2013)

Jacktheknife said:


> I have bought a six pack of the 2 cycle oil, but not saws. Since I brought it up and this is a thread about saving money, does anyone know where I can get the gallon jugs of the stihl 2 cycle oil so I can refill my singles?


Buy 2 cycle oil in quart bottles from your LAPS(local Auto Patrs Store) or walmart carries it. Remember many outboards use it. I have been buying Valvoline, but just about any brand will work even the cheap walmart branded Supertec
For oil info Bob Is the Oil Guy is the forum/place to go!


----------



## NortheastAl (Jul 28, 2013)

HDRock said:


> Kiln dried wood, is very high end $$


That's why I used it in figuring out the worst case price scenario. Seasoned cord wood costs between $160 and $200 on average this time of year. Scrounge, of course, is going to be free excepting time and labor. Oil is convenient, and so is delivered wood. Add in another $50 or $75 for stacking a cord and it is almost as convenient as oil, but still cheaper.


----------



## lumbering on (Jul 28, 2013)

I'll admit I'm not much of a math guy, but I see what your saying about not saving an additional 2400 on wood beyond the 12,000 saved on oil.

But there's still good value out there in that pile.


----------



## lumbering on (Jul 28, 2013)

NortheastAl said:


> Considering the price of fuel oil was around $3.85 a gallon last year, and a cord of kiln dried wood was $250, oil is more than double the price of wood. You are ahead of the game with wood, and get to have a house that is 5-8° warmer all winter.


 
Where are you getting kiln dried for 250? Let me know and I'll call them today.

On long island it is $600 or more per cord for Kiln dried!


----------



## NortheastAl (Jul 28, 2013)

lumbering on said:


> Where are you getting kiln dried for 250? Let me know and I'll call them today.
> 
> On long island it is $600 or more per cord for Kiln dried!


I get it from a guy in Pawling NY. Too far to travel for him to deliver to you, though. I need some this season and am going to see what this year's price will be. Can't believe it is $600 out in LI. I've seen guys on the Internet that sell it at that price. They usually sell to the occasional fireplace burner, or restaurant. I can buy really seasoned wood that costs $425 a cord, but I'd rather have the kiln dried. Still have some left over from last year and it tested at 18% when I re split one last week. It has been rained on all summer.


----------



## lumbering on (Jul 28, 2013)

NortheastAl said:


> I get it from a guy in Pawling NY. Too far to travel for him to deliver to you, though. I need some this season and am going to see what this year's price will be. Can't believe it is $600 out in LI. I've seen guys on the Internet that sell it at that price. They usually sell to the occasional fireplace burner, or restaurant. I can buy really seasoned wood that costs $425 a cord, but I'd rather have the kiln dried. Still have some left over from last year and it tested at 18% when I re split one last week. It has been rained on all summer.


 
This guy has a half cord at $322.75.

https://www.lifirewood.com/long-island-firewood.php

This guy has a face cord at $300

http://www.chillywindsfirewood.com/suffolkcounty.htm


----------



## NortheastAl (Jul 28, 2013)

lumbering on said:


> This guy has a half cord at $322.75.
> 
> https://www.lifirewood.com/long-island-firewood.php
> 
> ...



I've gotten wood from this company last year. They are expensive, but no where near what those you put the links to charge. The wood is air dried and a pallet is a face cord. Their wood burns very well. http://www.georgehauser.com/

Until I can get three years ahead on scrounge alone I'll need to supplements with bought wood or Bio Bricks.


----------



## lumbering on (Jul 28, 2013)

NortheastAl said:


> I've gotten wood from this company last year. They are expensive, but no where near what those you put the links to charge. The wood is air dried and a pallet is a face cord. Their wood burns very well. http://www.georgehauser.com/
> 
> Until I can get three years ahead on scrounge alone I'll need to supplements with bought wood or Bio Bricks.


 
They have a pretty nice set up. Wish I knew somebody like that out here.

Those prices are the reason I went with the bio-bricks. Sure would rather supplement with wood.


----------



## NortheastAl (Jul 29, 2013)

lumbering on said:


> Those prices are the reason I went with the bio-bricks. Sure would rather supplement with wood.


BioBricks can help make less than perfect wood burnable. Keep searching Craigslist and other places to see who has wood that is either free or being sold at a reasonable price.


----------



## Jags (Jul 29, 2013)

Augie said:


> Remember many outboards use it.


 
WARNING - not all two stroke oil is created equal.  Two stroke oil intended for water cooled engines should not be used in air cooled unless it specifically meets the air cooled specs.

Water cooled two strokes run cooler than their air cooled cousins.  There could/will be a difference in ashy deposits if the oil is not being burned up properly.


----------



## PapaDave (Jul 29, 2013)

Wood Duck said:


> but your calculations are biased in favor wood burning


Um,......your point?

If I had to buy wood for 600/cord, I'd use nat. gas, or cut my own. Oh wait, I do cut my own.

Logs delivered @$75/cord, and I average 2/3 cord/month, but supplement with stuff scrounged, so my cost for wood comes in around 35-40 bucks/month.
Natty gas is considerably more than that and would run about $150/month, average, maybe probably more. Oh, and I'd get to pay taxes on the gas too.
Gotta work for the firewood, need to go to work to pay for the gas, oil, elec. bill.
Stove came with the house, so did the splitter. Bought a CS.
I've used 'em all for 6-7 years, and will continue to do so. At that rate, my CS has cost $4.50/ month. The cost goes down the longer I use it.
Putting out all that money for woodburning paraphernalia,......do you only burn for a single winter, then put everything away for 30 years?
No wonder there's no savings, when it's calc'd that way.
I'm confuzzled by all the confuzzlement.


----------



## redRover (Aug 3, 2013)

PapaDave said:


> Um,......your point?
> 
> If I had to buy wood for 600/cord, I'd use nat. gas, or cut my own. Oh wait, I do cut my own.


 
For 600 a cord, you could buy kiln dried Doug Fir 2x4s new at Home Depot and still come out ahead. 600 a cord is 0.40 a board foot, and you can buy 2x4 for like 2.85 each, which is around 0.60 a board foot. However, since the 2x4 is nice and square, it will fill the whole pile with no air space, whereas a stacked pile is still at least 1/3 air, I would think. Plus, no stacking or splitting required. Just cut to length with a chop saw and go.


----------



## gmule (Aug 3, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> what if you get "paid" to gather your firewood?  Adds a whole other factor to the equation, eh?


 
I am also getting paid to get fire wood. People are scared of wild fires and paying good money to have the trees removed from their property. It has also helped that some insurance companies are handing out cancellation notices from their insurance companies if they don't mitigate their property.


----------

